
Ask HN: What will you do when WFH ends? - anon9001
For all the people here who are willing and able to WFH effectively during this period, what will you do when you&#x27;re asked to return to work?<p>When company-wide WFH ends in your area, are you going to return to the office without question?  Try to extend your personal WFH period and hope the second wave causes longer WFH?  Quit your job?<p>I would love to see some discussion about how people are planning to handle it.
======
eitland
I prefer working in an office, but there are a good number of reasons for be
to try to continue working from home. This summer for example - like last
summer and next summer - there will be work going on on the railway tracks
between me and Oslo.

While the situation has improved with the years so it isn't as chaotic as it
used to be this always end up with walking of the train halfway to work, get
crammed into a bus where you cannot work, run to get a place on the next
train, and then take a short train trip to get to work.

So, I'm trying to work from home at least until school starts, even if it open
up before.

In the long run I hope companies see that remote works reasonably well and
start paying for inexpensive offices out were people live instead of demanding
everyone to jam into expensive offices in the middle of the capital.

